# Bridges with Garden Metal Models Bridge Ties



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm at our place in Colorado and I'm working on the outdoor layout. Today was bridge day. 

I got the twin 6 foot bridges installed today. This year they have been upgraded with Garden Metal Models bridge ties. What an improvement in looks these ties add. Due to side to side clearances I wasn't able to use the railings as is. But that's OK since I have to make a "wooden" railing (using plastic) instead of the metal to match my D&RGW prototype.

I use code 250 rail so I had to add a 1mm thick plastic riser underneath the rail to bring it up high enough to clear wheel flanges. Otherwise the wheels would bounce on the tie plates.

Here are some photos of the bridges:





























For comparison, here is an older photo of the bridges with regular Llagas Creek ties. Not bad, but not as nice looking as the new bridge ties:


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks real nice. 

Enjoy the cool weather. Hot here going to be 107 today...


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks.

Going to be close to 90 in Durango, so maybe 80 by us today.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I DO like those bridges, Matt!







The GMM catwalks really make a difference.

I used them on my two truss bridges built by Daniel Peck.









My four-foot steel truss......black powder- coat.









My five-foot aluminum truss.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Gary.

The bridges were built by EagleWings Iron Craft. Custom sized 6 foot long each. Aluminum powder coated to look like the D&RGW narrow gauge bridges. Great solution to an emergency fire access road and natural drainage that I didn't want to block. The bridges are easy to remove using SplitJaw rail joiners. The center pier is removable while the two end piers are not designed to be removed. While the layout is closed during the fall and winter, the bridges and center pier are stored indoors. 

I like your bridges. Nicely detailed. To me they kind of look like Union Pacific bridges.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Got the other two bridges on the layout upgraded with new bridge ties.

First a small river crossing...no catwalks on these ties:










And lastly the mine dump track. I think the new ties really improve the look.



















This is what it used to look like:


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll toss in a couple more items. Split Jaw sells some black PVC strip in various sizes that are four feet long. The 3mm x 10 mm makes good decking. I drag a saw blade on it for wood grain and put a few shallow cuts evry so often to simulate sections. Easy and cheap. I have also been using a glue called Omni Stick to glue down guard rails. Amazing stuff. I have not had any failures to date using it outdoors. Comes in a tube. 
Here is a link to the Split Jaw page. http://www.railclamp.com/#!/~/product/category=3632105&id=15481695


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very cool!


----------

